# Website shows in Google as "under construction": 3 months!



## charity.prater (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a website I'm working on, well, have pretty much finished: http://tinyurl.com/n2hgt2 about 3-4 months ago. If I search the entire URL (the real one) in Google I get a "under construction" search result. Other search engines like Yahoo! and AOL don't show the site at all. I'm not looking for better search results, just for the site to show up as the website if I search the entire url. 

I called the hosting provider (three times) and they keep giving me the same answer: wait for Google to scan your site. I've submitted site map, verifications, search engines, etc. and it doesn't show up under search results. 

I've conversed with Google: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Webmasters/thread?tid=7403e92e3a5572dc&hl=en

Anyone know why the search engines would not be picking this up? Many thanks....


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought the people on the google forum did a pretty good job... your code is bogus and even if you fix it you have to wait for a recrawl... which doesn't happen every day...


----------



## charity.prater (Jul 17, 2009)

What do you mean by my "code is bogus"? 

If you follow some of those links that he provides that analyze your site and experiment by entering Google.com or Yahoo.com into the site diagnosis, you get similar results. The whole www. vs. .url controversy is just bogus. Google would need a 301 redirect according to Google blog admin helpers and their external link page diagnosis. 

I am starting to think that the hosting site is full of BS. I've never had this problem with my own website: try my full name dot com. We even went to the extent of redoing the site with Yahoo! site builder and hosting at http://tinyurl.com/l9syux to see if in one month the site will show up. It will- I can almost guarantee it, since my website has had no issues. There has to be something wrong with the hosting site: Network Solutions. They don't seem to have any clue when I call and ask. "Just wait for up to six more months for Google to recrawl your website." They blame Google.. Google blames them.. I've never heard of such a thing!

Anyone have some thoughts??


----------



## charity.prater (Jul 17, 2009)

Damned if I didn't call it. The new site we hosted with Yahoo! searched normally: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...pensation-whatyoushouldknow.com&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

It's the hosting service's error. Could the other site still be something I can fix?


----------



## renderfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

Someone else mentioned they couldn't get to your robots.txt file.

That could prevent the site from being indexed by search engines.

http://www.robotstxt.org/


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

In addition to correcting the robots.txt problem, fix up your meta tags in the head of your webpages. Some are improperly closed. Make sure to use as many keywords as possible. Once you fix these problems, resubmit the site to google.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

And after you do resubmit, it can take a while for Google to recrawl your site too, so be patient.


----------



## charity.prater (Jul 17, 2009)

A paid advertisement I'm assuming?


----------

